# US High School Student-> Doing Dental In Pakistan?



## ariba_c98 (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi guys. Im currently in 11th grade at a public american high school. Im debating whether to do dental here in America or in Pakistan? I know a pakistani BDS is not recognized here so I will have to take an international admission to a dental school for 3 years. Is the NBDE hard? Is it difficult to get into an international program? What are some good dental schools in pakistan? Has anyone gone to pakistan for dental and then come bakc to America to work? Thanks!


----------



## Iamabcd (Jun 2, 2013)

Hey Ariba! 
I dont think its a good idea to do dentistry in Pakistan since you will have to come back here take an exam and study an extra 3 years (being a continued student and paying expensive fees) . In the end you'll just save 1 year. The road to becoming a dentist in America from Pakistan is difficult and I personally dont know anyone who went to a Pakistani dental school and is now a certified dentist in America. Im not saying its impossible because with handwork and determination anything is possible. Try doing research and find out anyone who studied from Pakistan and is now a dentist in America in your community and ask the challenges they went through. MBBS is the best option for Americans to do in Pakistan. You save 3 years at the end. There are students who end up taking the steps in their 4th or 5th year of med school and start residency right after graduation. Now for colleges I would recommend firstly Aga Khan since it is the top Medical college in Pakistan and most of its student are accepted in residency programs in the U.S. Dow International is also a good choice, fairly new, they are some who have been accepted to residency programs as far as I know. Dow University is one of the oldest medical colleges in Pakistan and has one of the largest alumni of Pakistani doctors in the U.S. Dow international is a new campus specifically built for foreign students just like you. Last but not least, Shifa in Islamabad is a good option as well, however ive heard there campus is not too great and is still underdeveloped. 

For now focus on maintaing a good GPA
take AP classes if you can 
study for SAT I & II (Take it before senior year to be on the safe side!)


----------

